# الى كل قلب ...



## جوو الرياض (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الرسالة الأولى:-

لكي تدرك قيمة العشر سنوات ....إسأل زوجين انـفـصلا حديـثاً

لكي تدرك قيمة الأربع سنوات ....إسأل شخص مـتخـرج من الجامعة حديثاً

لكي تدرك قيمة السنة ....إسأل طالب فـشـل في الاختبار النهائي

لكي تدرك قيمة الشهر ....إسأل أم وضعت مولدوها قبل موعده

لكي تدرك قيمة الأسبوع ....إسأل محرر في جريدة أسبوعية

لكي تدرك قيمة الساعة ....إسأل عـشاق ينتظرون اللقاء

لكي تدرك قيمة الدقيقة ....إسأل شخص فاته القطار .. الحافلة .. أو الطائرة

لكي تدرك قيمة الثانية ولكي تدرك قيمة الجزء من الثانية....إسأل شخص فاز بميدالية فضية في 

الأولمبياد وفي الأغلب يكون الفرق بين الذهب والفضة أجزاء قليلة من الثانية

لكي تدرك قيمة الصديق.... إخسر واحد

لكي تدرك قيمة الأخت ....إسأل شخص ليس لديه أخوات الوقت لا ينتظر أحد وكل لحظة تمتلكها 

هي ثروة وستستغلها أكثر إذا شاركت بها شخص غير عادي

لكي تدرك قيمة الحياة ....إسأل عن إحساس من على فراش الموت

لكي تدرك قيمة ذكر الله.....مت وأنظر ماذا فقدت من عمرك وأنت غافل

الرسالة الثانية:-

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي :-

أن هناك طبيب شاهد في طريقه كلب مصاب بكسرإحدى قوائمه فحمله إلى عيادته وقام 

بمعالجته .... وبعد أن تماثل للشفاء أطلق الطبيب سراح الكلب ....

وبعد فترة من الزمن سمع الطبيب نباح كلب عند باب عيادته .... فلما فتح الباب وجد الكلب الذي

عالجه ومعه كلب آخر مصاب .

فيا سبحان الله ما الذي ألهمه وعلمه هذا .... إنه الله جلَّ وعلا ..

الرسالة الثالثة:-

يقول عالم أحياء أمريكي :-

كان هناك قط لصاحب بيت يقدم له الطعام كل يوم .... ولكن هذا القط لم يكتفي بالطعام الذي

يقدمه له صاحب البيت .... فأخذ يسرق من البيت الطعام فأخذ صاحب البيت يراقب القط ..... 

فتبين له أنه كان يقدم الطعام الذي يسرقه لقط آخر أعمى

لا إلـــه إلا الــلــه

كيف كان هذا القط يتكفل بإطعام قط كفيف ؟؟؟

فاسمع قول الله تعالى:- ' وما من دابةٍ في الأرض ولا في السماءِ إلا على الله رزقها '

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

الرسالة الرابعة:-

وهذا موقف حدث بالعراق يحكيه شاب عراقي قائلاً :-

عندنا في العراق شيء اسمه.حية البيت((الحية = أفعى )) وحية البيت التي تعيش في البيت لا

تؤذي ....في أحد البيوت الريفية كان لأفعى صغار تحت كوم من التبن وعندما أرادت المرأة العجوز 

صاحبة البيت رفع التبن .... وجدت صغار الأفعى ..... فما كان منها إلا أن حملت الصغار إلى مكان 

قريب آمن وعندما عادت الأفعى ولم تجد صغارها جن جنونها واتجهت صوب إناء كبير فيه حليب .... 

وقامت بفرز سمها من أنيابها في الإناء .... وبعد أن بحثت و وجدت صغارها في مكان قريب .... عادت

ورمت نفسها في الحليب ثم خرجت منه .... واتجهت إلى رماد التنور وأخذت تتقلب به ليلتصق 

الرماد بجسمها .... ثم عادت ودخلت في إناء الحليب لكي تعيبه ولا يستخدمه أهل البيت .... كل 

ذلك يحدث والمرأة العجوز تراقب هذا المنظر العجيب من بعيد ....

ولله في خلقه شؤون

الرسالة الخامسة :-

تخيل ....أنك واقف يوم القيامة وتحاسب ولست بضامن دخول الجنة

وفجأة ..... تأتيك جبال من الحسنات , لا تدري من أين !!.....

من الاستمرار بقول :- 'ســبـحـان الله وبحمده ســبــحـان الله العظيم'

فإن شئت أرسلها فتؤجر .... أو أمسكها فتحرم

لا تبخل على نفسك وانشرها

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: ' من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من 

تبعه لاينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً,ومن دعا إلى ضلاله كان عليه من الإثم مثل ما أثام من تبعه 

لاينقص من آثامهم شيئاً ....,,


​


----------



## tjarksa (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الى كل قلب ...*

يعطيك العافيه جو الرياض .


----------



## جوو الرياض (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الى كل قلب ...*

الله يعاافيك منور الموضضوع خيو


----------



## اشواق 123 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الى كل قلب ...*

يسلموووووووو

كلماااااااااات غايه في الروعه 

كل الشكر لك


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الى كل قلب ...*

الله يسلمك اشكرك ع المرور


----------

